# Picking a neighborhood and complex



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

So I am officially done with my corporate housing at the end of the month and will need to find a place for myself and my wife and daughter who are arriving soon. I have been so busy since I came to Dubai that I have hardly had an opportunity to look around for places to live outside of the hotel I have been staying at. We are originally from Manhattan and my wife would prefer that same type of atmosphere with small shops and restaurants but maybe on the water. I have been told that the Marina Residences on the Palm are very nice but that there is a high vacancy rate and Nakheel might be a little slow with the up keep on some of these properties since they arent making much money. Can anyone suggest complex or provide info on the Marina Residences or other properties/neighborhoods? I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

NYCexpat said:


> So I am officially done with my corporate housing at the end of the month and will need to find a place for myself and my wife and daughter who are arriving soon. I have been so busy since I came to Dubai that I have hardly had an opportunity to look around for places to live outside of the hotel I have been staying at. We are originally from Manhattan and my wife would prefer that same type of atmosphere with small shops and restaurants but maybe on the water. I have been told that the Marina Residences on the Palm are very nice but that there is a high vacancy rate and Nakheel might be a little slow with the up keep on some of these properties since they arent making much money. Can anyone suggest complex or provide info on the Marina Residences or other properties/neighborhoods? I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.
> Thanks!


You might also consider Old Town Island, or Old Town itself, although I think rents would be higher than the Marina. It's very close to Dubai Mall and the Souk al Bahar. Not on the water, but you might be able to find one with a view of the fountains. Some places are Attareen, Al Tajer and the Burj residences

The other area is the Marina (not the same as the ones on the Palm) which has a lot of restaurants, shops, etc. and is close to the beach. if you don't want construction noise, though, try to find a building away from the construction, although I don't know if that's possible


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

I live in Jumeirah Lake Towers just infront of the metro station, which means i can also use it to cross the bridge and be at Marina in 5 minutes.

I like JLT, nice place, I'm staying in a 2 bedroom.

You should have a look over there.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jumeirah Beach Residence - by the beach and 400 shops, cafes and restaurants.


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

JBR is the closest thing i can find to LES. on the ground level it comes with many shop and restaurants. i didnt see much cafe or shop around the palm. JBR is somewat not very polish and clean, not nice finishing in comparing to other places around the marina. I didn't find too many loft in Dubai either. only in media city or JBR. if you are looking for those open loft with ocean view, i was told that that all the top two level of those JBR building are loft, some with view, some without view. you can walk across the street to the beach also. I personally choose jbr cuz of those 2 level loft, made me feel like im still in soho


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The problem with JBR is that it's a nice place to walk around, terrible to drive even in the day time but usually worse in the weekends. Basically it's like living in a tropical island, it's great, you love it for a while but then you get bored and want something new. Do you really want to live in a mall? That's kind of what JBR is, you want to go there but when it's always there you might want to start going somewhere else


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Another consideration is that the quality of the construction at JBR is terrible, you'll find much nicer buildings somewhere else...


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

So I went down to the JBR and many of you are right. The building quality is poor and the layout of the units are very closed up. Not an open feel really. Although the area is nice the family and i will probably spend more time indoors than out due to the heat much of the year. I got any email from a place in the business area called the Churchill Towers which look beautiful. Has anyone seen them or know anything about this complex?


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

check out JLT.. close to Marina and JBR but no traffic..


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

NYCexpat said:


> So I am officially done with my corporate housing at the end of the month and will need to find a place for myself and my wife and daughter who are arriving soon. I have been so busy since I came to Dubai that I have hardly had an opportunity to look around for places to live outside of the hotel I have been staying at. We are originally from Manhattan and my wife would prefer that same type of atmosphere with small shops and restaurants but maybe on the water. I have been told that the Marina Residences on the Palm are very nice but that there is a high vacancy rate and Nakheel might be a little slow with the up keep on some of these properties since they arent making much money. Can anyone suggest complex or provide info on the Marina Residences or other properties/neighborhoods? I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.
> Thanks!


Yay, a New Yorker! After Chicago, (NYC) Manhattan especially is my next favorite place in the States. Welcome! 

First off youre never going to find anything close to Manhattan here, unfortunately its rather artificial and manufactured, there are no real "neighborhoods" with their own distinct flavors unless you travel to old Dubai near Deira. 

That being said, Ive been going out as much as possible for 6 weeks now and have seen A LOT of this city. As an American from a large city who loves to dine out and have beers, shops, etc. Your best bet is Marina Walk or JBR Walk. JLT is also very nice but its residential, your wife and daughter would have to get across to the marina side, which honestly isnt a big deal. Id suggest JLT over the first 2, as you're further away from all the hustle and bustle but close enough you can get there quickly if need be. 

Also, feel free to join us sometime. We meet on Thursdays, really cool group of people! Marcel or YogaGirl are the usual organizers, so be on the lookout for their threads.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are distinct neighbourhoods. Jumeirah and Umm Sequim have been around for some time, are full of family villas and have a low-key feel. There are also areas like Garhoud, parts of Rashidiya etc that are all dinstict neighborhoods.

There is more to living in Dubai than high rise apartments.


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

Nightshadow,
Thanks for the welcome and the info. Just got back to NYC for Christmas and NYE and will be flying back Jan 1. Will definitely join you guys out for a drink one night. Dubai is no where near the as being back home but that's to be expected. Just trying to ease the culture shock for my family when they arrive. Looking forward to getting out of this frigid cold. Happy Holiday to you and will be in contact when I return.


----------

